# dauphin island, alabama



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

Like i have said earlier i have always enjoyed and been fascinated offshore fishing but im fairly new to it. we just got our boat about 2 months ago so we are now trying to find some good fishing spots. We launch out of Dauphin Island and have been fishing about 15 miles out but only in 50 feet of water. We have caught snapper and reds for the past two weeks but that seems to be it. The snapper are in the 5-6 pound range so they aren't to big. So i guess my question is, anybody familiar with the area can you tell me what it takes, do i need to be in deeper waterfor some different fish or maybe even larger fish. We have a 26 foot robalo with 2x150 Johnsons which i know we have a good range to fish in, but we are just trying to build confidence level on going out farther. I would appreciate any help or tips. Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i fish dauphin island. you need to be deeper. i would at least say the 30 to 40 mile range. this will open up jacks, groupers, snappers, etc...


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

We are trying to build up confidence to run further like you say. We just havent built up enough confidence to go that far yet. I dont think it would be so bad if we had another boat running along with us. How many feet of water are you in about 30 or 40 miles out?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

how new are the motors and boat


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

The boat is a 1979 Robalo 256cc.It motors are1995 twin 150 Johnsons


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

> *countryjwh (6/7/2009)*i fish dauphin island. you need to be deeper. i would at least say the 30 to 40 mile range. this will open up jacks, groupers, snappers, etc...


Ditto. This will open up a whole new world for you. Buy a Hilton's, too.


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

Whats the average depth of water you fish in or what is a good depth for some biger fish?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

at least 100ft.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

I fish out of DI most often, in a 1980 232 Robalo with twin '96 mercs, have taken it to Petronius and Canyon Stat a few times. I usually start fishing about 15 miles S of the lighthouse and 35-50 is a normal range plus lateral movement. Let me know if you want to buddy out sometime.


----------



## 90mph (Mar 7, 2009)

There's nothing wrong staying in your comfort zone. Plenty of fish to catch close in. When you're ready, invest in an EPIRB and a Hiltons, check the weather for a good forecast, then head south. Should have some good weedlines forming soon.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

free line some cigs around the rigs you should pick up a king if your not wanting to venture out too far it would add one more species to your listing...


----------

